# Penelope and Peach



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

Penelope and Peach are 5 days apart and they are about 6 weeks old now. Penelope is a naked hairless hooded dumbo and Peach is a pink hairless+peachfuzz standard ear. I got them about a week ago now and they are the perfect addition to my family! 






Meet Penelope!







Meet Peach (Peachfuzz or Princess Peach)


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are so so so so cute!!!!! I love Penelope's hood. And I love their names. I wanted to name one of my rats Penelope, but someone I know had just had a baby named Penelope. While I, (and all the other rat lovers here) wouldn't mind having a rat named after me, most people wouldn't take it as a compliment I don't guess. I think that could get me in trouble!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

I named my last hairless girl Princess Peach because of her peach fuzz. It's just the perfrct name!! I absolutely adore your nakey nabies!! ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Awe They are very cute, Penelope is adorable! Her ears look so big on her little body hehe 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh dem ears! too cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

OMG those ears. O.O


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes I love her ears they are what drew me to her in the first place!!! And I would totally take someone naming their rat after me as a compliment!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Dayumie said:


> I would totally take someone naming their rat after me as a compliment!


Hahaha, same here! Unfortunately, I don't know that this person would!


----------



## ratwebb (May 8, 2013)

Hello I'm new to the forum. First i must say those rats are adorable. I did recently hear of a woman who after hearing what her best friend was going to name her baby, lived the name and named her dog that. The woman having the baby was on the radio ranting about it. So I think many people get offended no matter what animal it is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Sooo cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Hahaha, same here! Unfortunately, I don't know that this person would!



Well than don't tell them it's after them, I named mine Penelope and it turned out my great aunt Penny her name is actually Penelope lol


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> I did recently hear of a woman who after hearing what her best friend was going to name her baby, lived the name and named her dog that. The woman having the baby was on the radio ranting about it. So I think many people get offended no matter what animal it is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah but just beacuse someone has that name, you shouldn't throw it out as a possible name for your pet. If the person don't quite understand why you named the pet that then Meh! That's all I gotta say lol


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha Ha... Gotta love a nakie! So loveable.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum. First i must say those rats are adorable. I did recently hear of a woman who after hearing what her best friend was going to name her baby, lived the name and named her dog that. The woman having the baby was on the radio ranting about it. So I think many people get offended no matter what animal it is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is very true! Once I met someone who said her name was Zoe, and I was like, "One of my dog's is named Zoe" and she seemed really upset about it. Well SORRY, I obviously should have known that I would one day meet someone named Zoe who would take offense if that was my dog's name. (Actually, the dog _came_ with that name, which makes it even more ridiculous.) 

Really, people ought to be flattered--it means that you think it's a great name too!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Dayumie said:


> Well than don't tell them it's after them, I named mine Penelope and it turned out my great aunt Penny her name is actually Penelope lol


Hahaha, whoops! When I write my novels, that exact type of thing happens all the time, where I will name a character something and then find out that it's someone's name, which I hadn't known for whatever reason. And then people think I must have based the whole character off of them too. I'm sorry, but if I _were_ to base a character off of someone, I wouldn't be stupid enough to use their real name!


----------



## ratwebb (May 8, 2013)

Dayumie said:


> Yeah but just beacuse someone has that name, you shouldn't throw it out as a possible name for your pet. If the person don't quite understand why you named the pet that then Meh! That's all I gotta say lol


I wouldn't however I know many people who are against using "human" names for animals for whatever reason. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> I wouldn't however I know many people who are against using "human" names for animals for whatever reason.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? A lot of my pets haven't had human names just because I think that non-human names tend to be really cute. But my ratties are going to have human names because I was drawing a blank and had to ask my brothers for help, and they are against naming animals "not real" names, meaning non-human. Ah well, the names they picked were cute!


----------

